# News: Toshiba A2 & A20 prices reduced $100 & web enabled features



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

In addition to news on HD DVD player pricing and features this news release also includes info on the new Toshiba LCD TVs.



Toshiba press release said:


> WAYNE, NJ - JUNE 28, 2007 - Today at its summer press event, Toshiba America
> Consumer Products, L.L.C. ("Toshiba") announced that HD DVD is bringing a whole
> new world of high definition entertainment to the hands of consumers. Delivering
> on the promise to provide advanced content and interactivity, new HD DVD titles
> ...


sources: http://www.prnewswire.com/cgi-bin/s...07/0004618078&EDATE=FRI+Jun+29+2007,+09:00+AM

http://www.prnewswire.com/cgi-bin/stories.pl?ACCT=104&STORY=/www/story/06-29-2007/0004618080&EDATE=


----------

